# Panda's Fishie Adventures(and she rambles on about 'em!)



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

Hiya! 
WARNING: Picture and ramble heavy content. Don't say I didn't warn ya! 

Name's Kamila.  19, living in Canada, struggling with a fish addiction. I have a pup, who gets pretty jealous of this sometimes. Although for me, it is therapeutic(I have depression, anxiety, and get horrid panic/anxiety attacks at least 1-2 times a week. Joyful, no?), hence the reason I started my community tank a few months back. I needed something to occupy my mind so that it wouldn't wander to horrid places. Loving this therapy ;D

So back story time. Haven't had a betta in a good couple of years. (3-4? Maybe 5 years?) Wasn't really wanting another after my baby boy, Sherlock, died. He was a blue/purple/red VT and a curious little bugger. He would always swim to where I was looking and stare at me. Hated hiding places. He has this huge bowl my mom found (pretty sure it held about 6-8 gallons) with a small heater and sponge filter attached to the back and some simple natural coloured gravel and silk plants. He died of natural causes after 3 long years with me.

However, recently I've gotten back into fish keeping and I currently have a 5.5g with a little endler/oto/shrimp community. Planning on cycling a 20g soonish to move that community into their bigger home so that I can split the 5.5g for two bettas. 

ANYWHO, long story short, I'm a proud betta owner once again. I caved when I saw this gorgeous creature, and just had to get him. This little fella is Shadow and he's my new VT. He's living in a one gallon for now but will be moved to a bigger home as soon as my 5.5g frees up. Shadow is a shy little guy. Day 1- he refused to eat and just hide behind his little plant. Day 2 - he's swimming around happier, but at least he ate dinner. I think he lives up to his name cause I always catch him hiding in the shadows xD

However, recently I've gotten back into fish keeping and I currently have a 5.5g with a little community. Planning on cycling a 20g to move that community into their bigger home so that I can split the 5.5g for two bettas. 

ANYWHO, long story short, I'm a proud betta owner once again. This little fella is Shadow and he's my blue/purple VT. He's living in a one gallon for now but will be moved to a bigger home as soon as my 5.5g frees up. Shadow is a shy little guy. Day 1- he refused to eat and just hide behind his little plant. Day 2 - he's swimming around happier, but at least he ate dinner. I think he lives up to his name cause I always catch him hiding in the shadows xD

























His temporary home 








This one shows his gorgeous blue colour that I'm in love with. 


Now I was looking through betta foods at my LFS and happened to come across, the now named, Royal. (May change but this names sticking. Feel free to suggest names however!) He's a VT as well, a beautiful red. (It looks a bit orange-y sometimes though) I saw him in those stupid little cups the LFS keeps bettas in and he was weak and covered in ick and his back fin was a bit torn. I fell for it and got him to try to save what I could of the poor fella from that filthy cup. I couldn't get any pictures from his first week. He was always hiding or running away from the camera, even refusing a food bribe. This week he is looking great! Fin looks better, ick is gone, and he's come out to explore and eat a bit. He still is painfully shy, loves his hiding spots and clings to them. Makes me all tingly inside seeing him progress into a more healthy state.








Nice side shot of Royal :3








Thought this one shows his fins better 








"MOM PLS WHY. WHY YOU GOTTA TAKE ALL THESE DANG PICTURES." - I can imagine him yelling this if he could talk. This face is his personality :rofl:


This will be a like a blog to me, so don't be surprised if I post a lot.  Anyways, me and my pup are off to sleep. Well, I'm off to sleep. He's already long gone to dreamland.


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

One of my Tiger Endler females decided to give birth so I had to move everyone around =-= So Shadow is in the 3g, Royal is in a 2g bowl I had laying around from fish I used to have a looong time ago, and the babies are gonna get moved into Shadow's 1g after I get the sponge filter and get it hooked up. So sleepy ><


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

1g with fry set-up, and my boys are moved to they're new homes for the time being. Crazy day today. I need to sleep.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

You have charming betta boys, I hope they enjoy their new homes. Please keep updating ;b


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

LovelyLavender said:


> You have charming betta boys, I hope they enjoy their new homes. Please keep updating ;b


Aweh thank you♥ my endlers had 20 babies so everyone's been shifted tanks xD I'm hoping to get a 10g soon and cycle it so they have more room and I can move the babies into the main tank, and Shadow back into his home.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

What a sweet puppy! <3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome. Always nice to have another person from Canada my age with fish addiction. I have depression/anxiety/panic as well, but for me the fish have been much more stressful than stress relieving.


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

@schmoo thank you♥ he's quite the character, that's all I can say xD

@Olympia haha taking care of them is relaxing to me, but you're right when things start to go haywire then it gets sorta stressful xD I love animals like crazy so it's all worth it for me.


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, I like your journal. I also have depression and (social) anxiety. So I, initially, setup my betta tank for therapeutic reasons as well. I look forward to reading your next update


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

@Magickarp05 thanks!  

Sorry for the lack of updates this week. Been a really rough week on me. I'm hitting low points lately.

Shadow and Royal are doing fine as for now, both accustomed into their current temporary homes. Shadow's being a stubborn little guy and refuses to eat his betta pellets. So I gave his some of the tropical fish granules that my community tank gets and he adores them. Strange little betta. His old 1g is currently a fry tank as both my female endlers gave birth. Got about 20 new little endler fry in there and they're growing fast c: 










Hoping to get my 10g within the next week or two, cause I really need to get it cycled and going before the fry outgrow their current home.


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

So I have officially run out of room. (and money.) Therefore some changes will happen, and it seems I have to get rid of some tanks. (imagine a little dying squeal and tears. Not a happy camper about this at the moment.) I am getting a 10g as an exchange for taking the 20g that's my mom's boyfriend's tank, out of my care(and room) and keeping my 5.5g and 1g, but the rest has to go.. Luckily, Royal(who will most likely be renamed) is going to my best friend, so I know that he'll have a good and caring home. Shadow will be moved back into his home as soon as the fry are a bit bigger (currently they're still bite size for the endlers in the main tank) Once I have the 10g setup and cycled, and the community plus the fry moved in, I will have only my 10g and Shadow's home. The 5.5 will be taken down and put away for the time being. When I get more money, then we will see what I can do with it.

Sadly sighing while posting today's depressing update.


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

So my 10g should be coming in this weekend and I'm uber excited. I am also getting a hamster setup from a friend and getting two little Roborovski hamsters from his litter c: so happy to add another two members to my little animal family. Shadow won't be going back into his home for at least another week because the fry are still too small. Hoping to transfer them to the 10 gallon soon after the community itself, or even at the same time, by the time it finishes cycling? Ahh well I'll keep you guys up to date when things are set and going


----------



## PandaKami (Jan 22, 2015)

So good news comes after a few days! (No I am still job-less, sadly) I got the 10 gallon and got it setup, so I decided to take advantage of my extra supplies and moved the fry into the 5.5g so they have more room to grow. I will take it down again once the fry are big enough to be in my community tank. So this is my current setup.








Best picture I could get of the fry xD (FYI the background is a painting I did thats on the back outside of the tank. It's in a large sketchbook so I just made the sketchbook stand so I wouldn't have to tape it.)









So Shadow is home again and he's so happy swimming around in his home again. I wanted to test and see how aggressive he is, so I put one of the many Ramshorn I have in my community tank into his home. So it seems my dear Shadow is more curious than aggressive. He took one nip at the snail and backed off and now he swims around it protectively.... xD Here I tried to take a picture of the snail (which I nicknamed Stanley) and as you see Shadow instantly got protective. "No! My snail!"









Silly, silly Shadow.

In other news, I am not sure if I am getting pet mice, or the hamsters, due to the owner wanting to charge me 15$/hamster even though he said he was giving me the babies........ :/ Some friend eh? I will update when I know. Until then, the home is set up on the opposite side of my room.

Till next time<3


----------

